# Colors



## Bearbella (Oct 24, 2021)

Hey guys so I recently bread my solid Liver male With a black and tan female.
I have been reading a lot and Trying to guess what colors may come out of the litter. It’s been about a month so I know I have a little while to go until I really know. I was just trying to figure out what we may get. I’ve never bread before so this is a first for me. Anybody have any ideas? I’m actually very excited to see what they have.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

You will need to know what color genetics both dogs carry in order to make any predictions.Here is a link for you to help predict coat color. Post #10 has a chart.Bred instead of bread.








Black gsd with a tan & black gsd


Hey everyone Anyone tried to breed a full black gsd (M) with tan & black gsd (F)? I did that and can't wait to see how the cute puppies!!!




www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

What you'll likely get is out of standard GSD puppies. What made you want to breed them?


----------



## Bearbella (Oct 24, 2021)

WNGD said:


> What you'll likely get is out of standard GSD puppies. What made you want to breed by them?


I honestly wanted a puppy out of my bear. The female is a friend of mine and he wanted a puppy as well.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Bearbella said:


> I honestly wanted a puppy out of my bear. The female is a friend of mine and he wanted a puppy as well.


I understand the sentiment; I've had several dogs that I wish I could have had a twin of later. Are either dog titled or worked or have awesome sire or dam?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Bearbella said:


> I honestly wanted a puppy out of my bear. The female is a friend of mine and he wanted a puppy as well.


i’ve used this analogy before…
both pizza and chocolate are good... but i would not like chocolate on my pizza.
the approach you’ve taken is risky. not knowing if the dogs health/genetics/temperament/pedigrees actually _compliment_ each other - hopefully you guys get what you’re after and have 10-12 other homes lined up as well.
personally, color would be the least of my concerns.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

chocolate pizza sounds kinda good .... in an unhealthy way


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

But not with tomato sauce and pepperoni:-(


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

dogma13 said:


> But not with tomato sauce and pepperoni:-(


.....maybe pepperoni but definitely not tomato sauce


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Liver is a serious color fault in the breed standard. Hopefully both parents have been officially health tested for Hips, Elbows, Back and DM as a minumum, as well as some kind of titles to prover breed worthiness. Breeding because you want one out of your dog, is one of the many reasons that shelters and rescues are full of unwanted pets. While everyone loves their pet, not all are breeding material. Breed standards are there to maintain the integrity and purpose of the breed itself.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

WNGD said:


> chocolate pizza sounds kinda good .... in an unhealthy way
> View attachment 579650


That’s not pizza😡😡


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Now I want pizza AND chocolate!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Bearbella said:


> I honestly wanted a puppy out of my bear. The female is a friend of mine and he wanted a puppy as well.


So what is the plan for the other 6 or 8 pups?
There is no way to guess the colors without knowing the genetics behind the color of the parents.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

dogma13 said:


> But not with tomato sauce and pepperoni:-(


Chilli chocolate is a thng









Coles Online


Welcome to Coles. We deliver a huge choice of fresh groceries and more straight to your kitchen!




shop.coles.com.au


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Dunkirk said:


> Chilli chocolate is a thng
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yum!Chili peppers!Edies Ice cream has a "chilly chili" flavor with hot pepper and chocolate. Love it

Sorry OP that we veered off subject.We are all major worriers here when breeding is involved. There's so much that can go wrong during pregnancy, birth,and rearing puppies.Then finding stable forever homes for the pups.....the more you research it the more daunting it seems.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Sabis mom said:


> Now I want pizza AND chocolate!


And some good red wine ...


----------



## CEMC (May 2, 2020)

We all love our dogs very much and wish we could have a duplicate made so we can continue the line when our beloved dog passes but this is not always a good idea. For starters the puppy may not resemble the father or mother you own all that much. But even if you got lucky and kept one puppy that resembled your dog you still have the rest of the litter to contend with. Litters are usually more than one or two and the ones you don't keep usually end up costing you a lot of work & money. The most common result is that they end up either sold cheap or given away to become easy targets for inadequate homes and/or dog shelters. 
If you want another GSD save yourself a lot of trouble and expense, take the advice of experienced people at this forum and buy a puppy from a good breeder or even better rescue one from a shelter.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

WNGD said:


> And some good red wine ...


Hmmm. I prefer a nice white. A nice Chardonnay with fruit, cheese and chocolate. 

Wait what were we talking about? 

Dogs, colors. I have no opinion. Color is of no consequence with dogs. Wine on the other hand...


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Sabis mom said:


> Hmmm. I prefer a nice white. A nice Chardonnay with fruit, cheese and chocolate.
> 
> Wait what were we talking about?
> 
> Dogs, colors. I have no opinion. Color is of no consequence with dogs. Wine on the other hand...


See, we'd get along fine. You don't drink my wine and I won't drink yours.
# no wine resource guarding


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

This has nothing to do with the OP's question.
I was just wondering if the males (liver) coat had been shaved halfway back or is the lighting just making it look like he has two different coat types? Did anyone else notice it?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Whiteshepherds said:


> This has nothing to do with the OP's question.
> I was just wondering if the males (liver) coat had been shaved halfway back or is the lighting just making it look like he has two different coat types? Did anyone else notice it?


I see it now that you pointed it out.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

The Liver dog is either a Liver and Tan, and what you are seeing is the bitch stripe, or a Liver Sable, and you are seeing the tipped hairs and underneath coloring. It's hard to tell which coat color it is from that angle.


----------

